# New plastics



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Got my plastics on. I love them. The only thing is they were bent in shipping so the headlights had to be tied in place.....


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Best color on the brute hands down!!!!


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Mudforce said:


> Best color on the brute hands down!!!!


It sure is! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Trade ya some metallic silver lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Haha nah. I'll give you my dark green for the metallic silver though haha


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep, looks good man...Always loved that color. Just need to finish it..


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Sanative said:


> Haha nah. I'll give you my dark green for the metallic silver though haha


I bet you would

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Yep, looks good man...Always loved that color. Just need to finish it..


Thanks! I'm getting the floorboards on and then the body will be done. Going for the no racks look. Tires and the new MSA wheels are next 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, what did the plastics cost shipped?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

I want the candy blue....


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 said:


> I want the candy blue....


I like the candy blue also, but there is deff something to say about the kawi green!


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Shipping was free with the dealer. They were $520, but I got a new shroud and radiator hoses too. Just plastics was around $480


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Nice!!


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DANNYRAY (Nov 9, 2011)

Man I LOVE the Green plastics. eventually that is what I want to put on mine.

Looking good!!!

Tapatalk on DROID-X


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Sanative said:


> Shipping was free with the dealer. They were $520, but I got a new shroud and radiator hoses too. Just plastics was around $480
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are about a $100 cheaper at cheapcycleparts

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DANNYRAY (Nov 9, 2011)

will they fit an 05?

I can't find at the dealer where the green was an option in 05.

what years had the green as an option?

Tapatalk on DROID-X


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

JLOWERY said:


> They are about a $100 cheaper at cheapcycleparts
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


i cant seem to find any prices that are that cheap. they are always around 600 online. never tried the dealer but i know that my stealer will try to rape me on that.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

**** thats bright but looks good!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

DANNYRAY said:


> will they fit an 05?
> 
> I can't find at the dealer where the green was an option in 05.
> 
> ...


The lime green started in 07 and yes 05-11 are the same on plastics only difference is 08-11 has a dry storage box and they put a grill and different bumper cover on them the 605i's will also interchange from 05 to present.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DANNYRAY (Nov 9, 2011)

JLOWERY said:


> The lime green started in 07 and yes 05-11 are the same on plastics only difference is 08-11 has a dry storage box and they put a grill and different bumper cover on them the 605i's will also interchange from 05 to present.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk



SWEET! I already want the storage box and the grille... the Lime Green will have to wait a bit but its on the block....

Looks awesome in the O.P.'s pics!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting new plastics I like my red ones but just want to be able to change it up every now and then, what colors were offered that will fit an 08 750?


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

DANNYRAY said:


> will they fit an 05?
> 
> I can't find at the dealer where the green was an option in 05.
> 
> ...


Yes, as long as its a 650/750 IRS. I know they came in '08 and '09, I want to say '07 too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Ignore the above post.... My phone didnt show the other ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

redneckrancher420 said:


> **** thats bright but looks good!


It really is, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> I'm thinking about getting new plastics I like my red ones but just want to be able to change it up every now and then, what colors were offered that will fit an 08 750?


Hmm.... Let me think
Non-painted colors
Lime green
Woodsman green
An olive like green (like Hondas)
Sunbeam red
Super black
Aztec red (maroon)
That wonderful baby poop green
Painted colors
Metallic nocturne blue
Candy thunder blue
Dark metallic red
Galaxy silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Where can I order the Candy thunder blue from.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Looking good now all you need is some OL2's and you'll be mudready


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> Where can I order the Candy thunder blue from.


Cheapcycleparts
It's from the 2007's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Brute650i said:


> Looking good now all you need is some OL2's and you'll be mudready


Noo the mud has scared me off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> Where can I order the Candy thunder blue from.


Get ready to pay some money for painted they like them whole set gonna run right at $850 plus shipping

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The price diff when I bought my 07 was $400. I wanted the candy blue but got red. Used that $400 for tires. Besides I'd have had to drive 4 hrs for the nearest one.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Yep. Only way i'd get colored is used. Look on ebay. That's where i almost gathered up a set of candy blue


----------

